# Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

I'd like to get a feel, from people who have owned their Eos more than a month, what their opinion is about their purchase. If they feel its a good value, well made, or if they wished they had bought something else instead. Make your post about whatever you like, such as features you like or don't, how long you intend to own the car, what other cars you considered, etc. Please tell how long you've owned your Eos as well, and be as detailed as possible in your review.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:42 PM 11-25-2006_


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Driven the Sport Package 2.0T Automatic for 2 months, 2200 km, and you asked for detail so....
Pro's:
I love DSG, and I love the shifter paddles. Would recommend DSG to anyone. Great implementation in Canada too (w/ the paddles).
Good balance between sport and comfort (for me anyways). Lots of complaints about ride comfort and body roll, ...so it's probably struck a good balance.







It's not a "great" sports car...and that's a good thing for me.
Engine power is adequate. I do not like turbo lag but bought the car anyways (after driving an A4 to compare), and so far it's not been a serious issue except from a standing stop (still trying to get my "manual launch control" just right). Turbo lag no worse than the Accord V6 lag; much better than the Subaru I tested. I don't need tons of horsepower - there is no Autobahn in Canada.








Fit and finish is great, with no obvious problems so far. The leather is nice and holding up well (and I'm not someone to be careful with the interior). Definite kudos for providing an Audi-like interior for the Audi-like price.
Reasonable handling in the snow. Still wish I had Quattro as an option but when everyone else is driving 15mph and takes 20 seconds to get off the line, how much handling do you need? Good braking - haven't encountered any issues w/ brake fade or DSC.
Fuel economy is adequate. Wish I had another 2 litres of room for fuel so I could go 625 km on a tank.
Options provide reasonable value. The automatic wipers are great and working well, the Aux. Input for the stereo works well and sounds reasonably good. Heated seats are OK (I've driven better). Heated mirrors work well. Power seats are comfortable (although the lack of seat memory is really annoying). I'd be interested in seeing if the luxury package is a better choice (not available in Canada).
Oh yah...that roof thing seems cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No problems with roof - great value. And great visibility from within the car (except for rear-right shoulder checks). If the moonroof retracted just a little further, it's be perfect. Pop-up wind-blocker works well, in-car wind is reasonable when the windows are left up.
Con's:
Value proposition is still marginal. $45K (CDN = $40K USD) for a compact car that isn't "as good" as a mid-size coupe, costs more than the G6, and isn't as sporty as the Infiniti/325i, means that I must really love a convertible. It's below 0 F as I type this, so it's days like this where I question the value. With the top down...it's better value than the C70 or the Mustang I think.
Needs two more inches of leg room in the back, and one more inch of head room. The back seat is for 5'8" people and shorter...just a little more room and it'd be great.
Lots of squeaks and rattles now. Next trip into the dealership will hopefully address this; Krytox (sp?) is also on my to-do list. It's taken almost 2 months and some serious temperature changes to make it an issue.
Seal leaks are an issue. Not entirely unexpected and not too terrible (compared to other posts I've read) but it has happened a couple of times. I'm more worried about Year 3 than Month 3 if the leaks worsen. Also have a problem w/ pinch protection when closing the door - just have to take care when closing the door. The seals on the Eos will determine whether the car is a good value...it just might take 5 years to get a good feel for how good (or how bad) they are.
Dealership service is poor in my opinion. With a first-year model, I expect to be in lots (radio, speedometer, plus two defects from the factory...one of which left me without heat for a 3-hour drive) and the service has left a lot to be desired. Makes it a challenge to like the purchase of a new model. My impression of VW quality + service right now suggests I'd never buy another VW again.
Stereo could use a bit of work, but it's good enough. I suppose I should have went with the DynAudio package...but I can always buy a different stereo. One nit - the text when playing MP3's could be better - "TRACK 21" is not the most important piece of text to display.
I'm curious how the A/C works - it didn't seem that powerful but I've never driven it when the outside temperature is above 75 F.
Ride could be a bit more comfortable. But no cowl shake, so I'm OK. Handling could be a bit better - understeer is noticeable but not terrible. Depends how important any one of these items are to a driver.
Overall:
I bought the car sight-unseen, placing an order in late August at MSRP. I broke every buying rule I set for myself. So I can't complain if the car has some issues - I obviously wanted an affordable hard-top convertible really badly. It's worked out better than I could have hoped...but until the dealer service improves I wouldn't suggest that the Eos is great value. But do I wish I had bought another car? Hmmm...not yet.
When I started looking for a car in July, I wanted a car that will last 6 years. Right now I suspect there will be too many problems in Year 3 and 4 that it won't make it to 6 years. Hopefully the problems will be rectified and the quality will stand up over the years.
It's been a lot of fun the first 60 days...here's hoping the fun continues.
Sorry for the detail.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

I've had my Eos for five months now and I still absolutely love it. I love the engine, it's so smooth and it revs nicely. The car is really comfy and nice to drive. And the roof is absolutely fabulous. Yeah, honestly there isn't a single thing about the car I don't love. If I had to spend my money again, I'd still get the Eos.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

This week will be the 3rd Month Anniversary and to celebrate, I just got her "false eyelashes" back from the painter and installed. (see photo). The car has been a joy since I bought it. I drive it pretty aggressively with short trips and I am averaging over 26 MPG--I am taking a 3 hour road trip to Miami this next weekend, so I will see if I can break 30 MPG. The car drives great and I am surprised I only got 1 ticket so far. I love my manual, the top and the Navigation the most, but am anxiously awaiting the roof module I have on order. I am approaching 2000 miles and do not have any issues to report. I have two friends that also want to buy Eoses but none to be had in Orlando until after the first of the year. Like me, they think it is an awesome car and an awesome value. It is amazing how many people do not know this car exists but it makes it exciting for me. My dislikes (very insignificant): better armrest, no bluetooth, no xenon (but have the silverstars).


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_
Sorry for the detail.









Don't appologize for the detailed report, this is exactly the type of feedback I am looking for on this forum. 
I hope lots of other owners will feel comfortable providing detailed, unbiased, comments about their likes and dislikes of the EOS. (as many already have)
I have to admit, the more I read about the problems owners are experiencing, and the service issues with some of the dealerships, the less enthusiastic I am becoming about owning a mechanically complex car built by VW.
However, the EOS certainly has an alluring appeal and I have several months yet before our EOS is scheduled for delivery, so bring on the comments!!!
In fairness to VW, I have to mention, I have also been checking out forums on the Volvo C70, Mercedes CLK, Audi A4, and Toyota Solara, and they all have their problems as well. In fact, often very similar problems to those identified on the EOS. 








Kevin


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (just4fun)*

Owned EOS 2.0T Sport package for 2 months now and current odometer reads 1700 miles. 
I love the mileage of this car, which I am getting 26-28 mpg. Lots of city and highway drives. I love the fact that it is a hardtop convertible. Love it for this time of the year and like flheat, I have Silverstars on my headlights too. And yes, not many people knows about EOS. I often got questions about what the car is and from and etc . at parking lots, gas stations. and post office. And I frequently got lots of thumb-ups driving on highway from other VW drivers passing by. Yes, love the this goddess giving such impressions and sexiness to the car. Everyone seems love it and very impressed the fact that it's a CRC vehicle. 
If I would have to rebuy this car, I would opt for the 3.2 version one, simply just to get the technology package (Bi-xenon and PDC package) and homelink visor. 
So far I have no pinch-protection problem and MAJOR leaks. Just 2 drops the first time I went to Car-wash and the other day when I spent 2 hours hand wash it, no leaks at all. So I am VERY content with that dept. so far.
Overall, I LOVE THIS CAR!!! I think this car has lots of potentials and I am crossing my fingers that it will be okay until my 36th month as I am leasing it. Who knows, I might buy it after the end of the lease. Time will tell.
Good luck on your car. 
P.S. Nowadays, regardless of who the maker and what model of the new car you are getting, any new car could be problematic and a lemon one. It's just a matter of luck and how critical the individual is towards the car.











_Modified by darien at 3:42 PM 11-25-2006_


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The Good: I love the car. The one thing I don't think I hear often enough, is that in a convertible, the head room is always a little tight. To me they always feel a little close because of the technical limitations of the folding roof/windshield angle etc. The sunroof on this car totally alleviates that, and I really love that about the car. Where else can you buy a convertible that a claustrophobic can drive with the top up? Nowhere.
The 2.0T is great, and in my experience is more than enough engine for the car. I get 27-30 in what amounts ot city driving, and the engine really couldn't be happier to drag the Eos's lard-ass up the road, however quickly I ask. The handling is good for a convertible, but no where near that of my '04 Jetta. So you trade an open roof for some of the more spirited cornering. As long as you understand the trade-off, I think it's a good one. While I have issues with what I think is the software on the DSG, I really like it for an automatic. I was basically forced into an auto this time around by a mangled left ankle. I just couldn't take the clutchwork anymore. But besides the 'death-lag' as I've read it described, I think the transmission is great. I just needd to get some paddles on my Lux.
The fit and finish inside the car is better than good, and of course the things that VW engineers come up with sometimes, make you smack your forehead and say "Duh! Why doesn't every car maker do it this way?"
The Bad: I wish that I could say anything good about the quality of build in this car. You might think that to be incongruous with the above statement, but it really isn't. The car has been engineered within a millimeter of perfection, but the people they have building the things are all thumbs. If the design of the car allowed for there to be a worse build quality, it would be there. Luckily the VW eggheads have out-thought the build team, in most respects. Examples: There is NO reason that there should be as many car showing up with window misalignment as there are (the ones that cause the pinch protection mayhem). On my car the window wouldn't go up at all, because when you pushed the button, the motor would grunt at the prospect of raising it and then retreat. The leaky roofs are another problem. On a $15,000 car none of these things are deal-breakers, but on a $36,000 car....they need to get their sh*t together. Some people say that these things can be attributed to it being a new model, but the car has been available in Europe for some time now. Certainly long enough to work out these sorts of flaws in production.
The Ugly: VWoA gets an F-. Actually my high school teacher would have sent it back unmarked and refused to grade such poor work. If the new head of VW is staking his job on fixing VW's build quality and customer service issues as the magazines say, he should start looking for a new job. Not only do the VW service departments continue to be inept, VWoA is completely and utterly castrated. They are unable, or unwilling, to exert any influence at all on the dealers. There is no reason why the customer service and service departments should be anything but completely and fully aware of every known issue with this car. I don't care how new it is. Every warranty repair should go into a database along with the diagnosis, so that even the dealer that sees two of these cars a year, doesn't look like the drooling idiots that VW service departments appear to be as of now. The Service departments should all be required to undergo intensive customer service classes as well. I was actually treated with disdain by the service department at my nearest dealer, which was already an hour away. So now I have to drive 1.5 hours to get more warranty work done on a 2 month old car. Completely unacceptable. And of course there are the multiple promises of returned calls by VWoA Customer Service that have yet to be fulfilled.
The Wind-up: The car is great, VW sucks, wait until the third (realistically speaking here) model year to buy one.


_Modified by gilesrulz at 10:09 PM 11-25-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ I totally agree that the amount of head room in the Eos is great. My dad has a 2006 SLK and my head is touching the roof when it's up. OTOH I have plenty of head room in the Eos.


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Thunder Blue / Beige Int Lux 2.0T
I bought my car on Aug 22nd. It just went over 5,000 miles and had it's service appointment on Nov 20th. 
I love my car! Smooth ride, quiet, plenty of pick up. Love the DSG transmissin and sport mode. No problems with roof operation or leaks. Great nileage 28-31 mpg. (Don't like having to use premium gas). The beige interior has not been a problem. I replaced the beige floormats with black ones. 

Con's No Rear seat legroom for an adult. No memory seats (everytime someone sits in the back seat, the front seats have to be readjusted)
I seem to be experiencing all of the little issues mentioned in this forum. Pinch protection problems with the right front window, "NO SAT RADIO" message (have to turn key off then on to get the satillite radio working), occasionally the radio volume changes and gets a bassy quality, tire pressure warning light came on several times for no reason. 
I purchased the seal lubricant from the dealer and treated the roof seals. The seals look great.
At 5,000 mile service appointment, they found fault code for the tire pressure warning light. That problem appears to be fixed. They adjusted the pinch protection on the right front window, but it is still acting up. They denied any problem with the satelite radio stating, "satellite working as designed note: Sirius satellite can lose signal if in buildings under parking garages will lose signal in our service shop" (I told them specifically it was happening out in the open, not under bridges, etc and it was not just a lost signal). This problem continues with the SAT Radio. They, also, denied the problem with the radio volume/sound quality. It appears the service technicians are not aware of the tech bulletins. ... and if they can't duplicate the problem in the shop; the problem doesn't exist.
The small, but annoying common problems that the Eos posesses need to be addressed by VofA. 
All in all, I love the car and have had far fewer problems than on my new Mercedes I bought in 2000.
Before purchasing my Eos, I drove the Volvo C70 and the Pontiac G6 GTP. The Eos had the best features for the $$$. I liked the fact it also has a sunroof.. and it didn't have a mark up over the sticker price.
I plan on keeping my Eos for a long time... bought LoJack and an extended warranty !! 
I am so grateful that we have this forum. Is there a way that the Eos owners of this forum can address VofA? Can our concerns be presented as one powerful voice?


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (nette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nette* »_ "NO SAT RADIO" message (have to turn key off then on to get the satillite radio working), occasionally the radio volume changes and gets a bassy quality, 
They denied any problem with the satelite radio stating, "satellite working as designed note: Sirius satellite can lose signal if in buildings under parking garages will lose signal in our service shop" (I told them specifically it was happening out in the open, not under bridges, etc and it was not just a lost signal). This problem continues with the SAT Radio. They, also, denied the problem with the radio volume/sound quality. It appears the service technicians are not aware of the tech bulletins. ... and if they can't duplicate the problem in the shop; the problem doesn't exist.

You should print out the technical bulletins and take 'em to the dealership.
(click here: Eos Technical Bulletins (TB) - Philosophy, How to Use, Index) 
_Link changed to point to master thread for TBs, text otherwise untouched - Michael_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 3:37 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (Bef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bef* »_You should print out the technical bulletins and take 'em to the dealership.

Yeah, but: Please read the 'overview and orientation' post that I made describing technical bulletins (it's here: Eos Technical Bulletins (TB) - Philosophy, How to Use, Index) before you print out the TBs.
It's a double-edged sword having these TBs available here on the forum. The good part is that it contributes to general knowledge about the car, and can help to get problems fixed easily, especially if the dealer servicing the car is not familiar with the Eos. The bad part is that if you print the TBs out, walk into the dealer and slam them down on the counter, you're not going to win any awards for _savoir-faire_ or friendliness. So, please read the introductory post (the links to the TBs are at the bottom of it), and use your own good judgement when you bring the topic of TBs up with the dealer. Remember, you want to have a friendly relationship with your dealer that is based on mutual respect - that's the key to having an enjoyable car owning experience.
Michael


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I did read the notice about TB's. I printed them out for myself, but I didn't take them to the dealer. I wanted to see how they handled my concerns. I am now documenting every occurrence of the problems. On the next trip to the dealer I'll present my documentation and the fact they didn't fix the problems the first time. (I've been there twice now about the right front window problem). 
Its interesting that my Eos has displayed every problem mentioned in the tech bulletins.
I like my dealer. I feel they are just not familar with the Eos. I looked at their service board the day I took it in and my Eos was the only one in the shop that day. I really don't think they have sold very many due to supply and the mark up they are asking.


----------



## Eosluvr (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_Driven the Sport Package 2.0T Automatic for 2 months, 2200 km, and you asked for detail so....

Dealership service is poor in my opinion. With a first-year model, I expect to be in lots (radio, speedometer, plus two defects from the factory...one of which left me without heat for a 3-hour drive) and the service has left a lot to be desired. Makes it a challenge to like the purchase of a new model. My impression of VW quality + service right now suggests I'd never buy another VW again.



Which dealership in Edmonton are you dealing with? Also what colour is your car? I have yet to see one on the road.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

With only 300 km on my car there is limited points that I can make. I do like it with no squeake or rattles yet. the Passenger window has gone down twoice andI am nervouse about this. I have not pushed the engine much but for passing it is very quick.
I am surprized that gilesrulz finds that it doesn't handle as well as his 04 Jetta. Again with my limited experience it corners pretty flat and doesn't seem to want to push as much as our stock 03 Golf GLS that doesn't have independent rear suspension like the current models.
Lack of Seat memory, while a pain, is offset by the forward/back toggle at the top of the seat. So at least I am not crushed against the wheel when I first get in after my smaller wife.
Headroom and Leg room, adding more of either would be challenging the designers and if they could do it I would end up looking more like a Passat in demension. There is better headroom in the front that my fathers GMC Envoy, and in My '05 Odyssey van the green tint at the top of the windshield is annoyingly close tothe horizon for me! 
We have lots of grey cars around here and with this common colour I think that many people don't really notice this car while the top is up. 
Paul


----------



## IchLiebeVWs (Oct 11, 2006)

Love my new Eos black on black 2.0T automatic base w/ 17" tires, mudflaps, tinted windows, chrome side mirror caps. Seat drawer in the mail. Planning on putting on the eyelids, and rear spoiler on real soon.
Great gas mileage, Love the fact that I am one of 2 in town, Love the looks that I get driving down the road, Love the quick response and power. Love the heated seats and side view mirrors (I work early and it is nice to not freeze on the way in to work waiting for the car to produce heat before I pull into the parking lot and park)
Not thrilled at having to put in Super Plus but it is a small inconvenience. Still getting use to the fact that when the door swings all the way open I almost fall out reaching for the handle to close the door (I am 5'4"







). And of course the water rushing out of the bottom of the door upon opening it (the leaking on my foot was taken care of when I applied the seal lubricant to the door seals). Wish the trunk space was a little bigger but I guess I will use the Golf to haul things.
Planning on keeping it until who knows.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (Eosluvr)*

I'll leave out the dealership's name at this point until I've confirmed that it's the dealership and not VWoA or one or two service people. They aren't bad...just not very competent so far at fixing a car they've never worked on before. (I'm the only Eos they've had in for service as of 2 weeks ago...and they probably haven't sold many convertibles in general.) The speedometer is a real pet peeve for many years, so they picked the wrong feature not to fix. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
My car is black-on-black. I know there's an Eismeer Blue one around, and I believe there's two others from the 2nd VW dealership in town. I don't know how many Southland got in Calgary but they had two on the lot at the same time. That's probably the extent of the cars within a 1000km radius from the initial allotment...not surprised you haven't seen one.







Let me know if you want to see one.


----------



## Eosluvr (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_I'll leave out the dealership's name at this point until I've confirmed that it's the dealership and not VWoA or one or two service people. They aren't bad...just not very competent so far at fixing a car they've never worked on before. (I'm the only Eos they've had in for service as of 2 weeks ago...and they probably haven't sold many convertibles in general.) The speedometer is a real pet peeve for many years, so they picked the wrong feature not to fix. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
My car is black-on-black. I know there's an Eismeer Blue one around, and I believe there's two others from the 2nd VW dealership in town. I don't know how many Southland got in Calgary but they had two on the lot at the same time. That's probably the extent of the cars within a 1000km radius from the initial allotment...not surprised you haven't seen one.







Let me know if you want to see one.

I know that both dealerships are selling out of thier allotments each month. I am planning on ordering one but I am waiting to see how the roof on yours holds up during this wonderful season.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_ That's probably the extent of the cars within a 1000km radius from the initial allotment...not surprised you haven't seen one.







Let me know if you want to see one.

One more Eismer Blue EOS on the road from Red Deer, it sold before I had a chance to test drive it. I have his second, and only other EOS for 2007, on order for spring delivery. 
With only 200 units allocated to Canada, we are going to enjoy driving a unique car for the next couple years.
I really hope they get a lot of the bugs worked out before I take delivery. I'm starting to second guess my decision to go with the EOS, and wonder if I shouldn't reconsider the Solara. But... I really like the idea of a hard top for our climate.








Kevin


----------



## Eosluvr (Nov 20, 2006)

*Would you buy an Eos again?*

After reading some of the problems people have been having with thier cars would you repeat your purchase?


----------



## Eosluvr (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Would you buy an Eos again? (Eosluvr)*

Anyone?


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Would you buy an Eos again? (Eosluvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eosluvr* »_After reading some of the problems people have been having with thier cars would you repeat your purchase?

Jason, yep - I'd do it again.
It's early days still and these types of forums, while useful and informative tend to distort perceptions since they aren't necessarily indicative of the real world. Many seek them exactly because they have a problem and are venting about their issues and seeking more info. Thus, people with issues may be over-populated. Many are also pure enthusiasts who tend to turn a blind eye, or at least grudgingly accept issues that would make others cringe.
In North America, there are approx. 2,200 Eos sales not including November. How many people here have reported problems - 25? Not things like how does this work, or why are these things annoying - they could have done better, etc., etc. I mean real problems. My guess is only 25 or so. There's a lot of posting and follow ups and interest, but seems to me that only about 25 problems cars or so in that population in the early days is not necessarliy indicative. That's about 1%.
Even if my assumptions and wild ass guesses are all wrong, VWofA seem to be making efforts to deal with things - dealers aside. They're doing more thorough port inspections, they've put the Phaeton guy on the Eos line, they've already published TB's. I think that the Eos will be a showcase for their progress - Phaeton aside.
So, yep - I'd do it again.








JJ


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Would you buy an Eos again? (Eosluvr)*

Without a second thought. So far the only issue we have after 1900 miles is a confused compass. So far (fingers and toes crossed) so good. We have only one complaint- winter is almost here.....


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (neweosowner)*

2007 VW EOS 2.0T DSG, LUXURY PKG W/ DYNAUDIO, Thunder Blue / Cornsilk Beige, 3 months, 9500 miles
As you can tell I've been through a lot with this car. Most of it great, some of it bad, and a few things were horrible. Before I get into this I can say without a doubt this car is the best piece of engineering work I've seen on the streets of America. It is the most innovative, complex, and inspired car on the market and is the defining car in it's class. Unfortunately, it suffers from a bit of over engineering.
Pro's:
The DSG is the future of automotive technology. Although it is not a new idea, it is finally viable in modern vehicles. It will pull in the doubting manual drivers with it's speed and efficiency.
The 2.0T is more than enough power for this rear heavy car. It goes where I point it and only puts up a fuss when the top is down and it can barely keep the tires on the road. I'll be giving it a few upgrades in the engine dept but only to improve air flow.
The interior is a home run for VW. Having to settle for a Luxury pkg because the sport was unavailable seemed like a huge step back from the Eos of my dreams. After a week in the car I never looked back. The wood grain is tastefull and not at all overbearing, the leather complements the sunroof/convertible feeling of openness. The plastic is well textured and blended to match the leather and wood accents rather than cheapen the interior.
Fit and Finish is a spot on match. Every surface is firm and the seams are even. Upon the initial inspection of my car at the dealership I noted a piece of plastic trim in the windshield wiper hood that seemed to stick up. However, the same feature appeared on several other VW's leading me to the realization that it was necessary for water to drain.
The Awe factor of the sleek lines, the folding top, the impressive interior, and the sporty moves is an intangible but every present plus for this car. You will get noticed( not always by cops). You will get questions so be prepared. I like to carry a few of my salesman's business cards in that pocket under the Climatronic. The trick is knowing how to present it as an awesome car and not some kind of flashy toy.
Con's
For starters I'm not a huge fan of the limited packages and options that were available. I was in need of a car due to some soon to be locked up hooligans and I wasn't interested in settling for a temporary beater. Unfortunately that ment taking what was available. While, I love the Luxury package and in hindsight probably would have opted for it over the sports package had I been given the chance to test drive both before putting in my initial order, I miss some of the options that are only available on the 3.2. In this day and age of Lean Engineering/Manufacturing it is pretty easy to build a made to order car from newly made rather than stocked parts without obscene lead times. I wish VW had made that option available to the US market.
New car bugs, every car seems to have them so if you know what to look for and what kind of impact they can have it isn't such a bad thing on the EOS. The bulk of the problems seem to be in non critical systems like the MFD or the NO SAT error. Even the window roll down under normal circumstances isn't that terrible to deal with until a fix can be made. Unfortunately, having your window roll down in the rain and discovering it an hour later is a huge problem. So cross your fingers, check your windows, and push your dealership to adress the issues fully and I'm sure you'll make it through the new car gremlins without a problem.
Dealership service staff and communication would have to be my biggest issue with the EOS. The car is new and quite frankly the tech's have little to no experince working with them. This of course becomes dealer specific so I suggest really researching your local dealers before purchasing. My guess is that with time and increasing sales we will see dealership service staffs become more competent across the board. For now expect longer than average service visits for those new car bugs or even just a check up that includes a newer system than what they are used to. My addvice is to be as knowledgable about your car as possible , let them know that you are willing to be accomodating if they need more time, and under no circumstances allow them to give you a generic response, a cursory fix, or a "we'll call you in a week" dismisal. You should expect to get what you've paid for.
In summary, I love the car I have and I plan on driving the heck out it over the next 5 to 10 years. I have high hopes that it will last, but my confidence has been shaken that the maintance it requires will be completed properly. I would have liked to add Bi-xenons, paddle shifters, and a few customized trim/accessory pieces but all of these can be accomplished aftermarket for a price. I'll continue to talk this car up to everybody who will listen even if it means mine won't be such a rarity in this pickup truck hell hole I call home.


----------



## Malone32 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (aflaedge)*

I am on the fence right now. The car itself is wonderful. But, my Eos has been with the dealer going on 3 weeks now to fix the leaky seals, the window roll-down problem and the fact that the top was sticking. All of the problems were dublicated by the dealer and are being addressed. But, becuase VW has to be invovled on any of these repairs it takes a looooong time. 
3 weeks in the shop on a car only 3 months old is not a comforting thought. If I had it all to do over again, I would have waited a year and bought the '08 model year. At that point most the bugs should be gone and they will be eaiser to find. 
Don't get me wrong, I love the car and when it is sunny and the top is down, I have no regrets. But, I do not think this is a car I would ever dream of owning "off warranty" and I doubt I will keep it more than 3 or 4 years, becuase I think it is alwasy going to have little problems that will pop up due to it being a new model and filled with gremilns.


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I have had my Eos since November 10th. It has 2450 miles on it as I type this. 
I previously had a Jeep Wrangler, which I loved. It was my first brand new vehicle. I thought that I might miss it when I traded it in, but I haven't missed it one bit.
My Eos is the first "foreign" car (I know most "american" cars aren't truly american anymore, but the mindset persists for people in the US) that I have spent much time in. I can say with certainty that it will not be the last. Comparing the interior, comfort, ride, and style of the Eos with any other vehicles I have ridden in/driven...the Eos beats them all! I originally wanted the Ponitac G6 hardtop. While researching it online, I saw an article about the Eos. When I looked at the features it offered as compared to the G6 (and the Eos has better looks, in my opinion) I decided on an Eos.
I guess I am a stereotypical girl. I can't tell you much about what's under the hood. What I can tell you is that when i need to pass someone the Eos does it with ease. I have trouble keeping my speed anywhere close to the speed limit because this car doesn't feel like it is moving as fast as it is. It seemed to handle the snowy roads pretty well last week. Also, we have some pretty bumpy, potholed, all-around-crappy roads here in NE Ohio and the ride feels pretty smooth to me.
I have not had any problems with leaks. I have had the problem of the windows not rolling down far enough to clear the door seals. It doesn't seem to happen every time, and my passenger window has gone down on its own once while I was driving. I am waiting until others have a solution figured out before I try to have my windows corrected. Overall, this seems a pretty minor problem on a car that has thousands of moving parts and a complex CSC roof. I think that a lot of people expect perfection but I know that I make mistakes at my job from time to time...so I can deal with a small problem on VW's part. I am sure there will be a solution soon.
I am getting great gas mileage. Of course, I am comparing to my Jeep, which only got an average of about 16 mpg. The Eos has averaged about 29 mpg over the 2400 miles I have driven it. I drive a lot for work and most of that is highway miles.
I feel like the Eos is a good value for the price. It was pretty much at the top of my price range but I feel like I got everything I wanted/needed for the amount I had available to spend. Again, I am comparing it mainly to american brands, as that is what I have been used to. It seems to have many features for the price. Plus, you can't put a price on the looks you get when putting the top up or down!!! You also can't put a price on the feeling of driving with the top down. I am pretty sure that I will always own a convertible. I think it is an addiction! 
One negative about this car is when I put it in reverse. Because of the roof/trunk design, it seems like the trunk is kind of high, making it difficult to see out the back when backing out of a parking space, driveway, etc. I am pretty used to it by now. Other than the back, it has a very roomy, open feel, I think because of the sunroof. Being used to the height and openness of the Jeep, most other cars feel dark and closed in to me.
Another possible negative would be the back seat. I never ride back there since I am always driving but passengers have told me that it feels pretty small. This doesn't bother me much, because I rarely have more than one passenger in my car. For those who usually haul their friends or family, you might have a problem.
As far as how long I plan to own this car, I hope for 6 to 7 years. I love it so far and can't imagine a better car (that I could afford!). I am a little worried about owning a vehicle with such a complex roof system after it is out of warranty, but I will make that decision when the time comes. Hopefully it withstands the test of time!


----------



## Instynct (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I love this car. 7000 miles after buying it, I love it more than when I got it. Nuf said!


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (neweosowner)*

An update on my first post (and a chance to bump this thread to get more owners' feedback.)
5 months of ownership, 4500 km - so I haven't driven it much.
The squeaks appear to be ancient history. Krytox helped, but they subsided even before I received my Krytox. Ran it in -20 Celsius weather over very harsh conditions and didn't hear anything after using Krytox. This mirrors other people's experience.
Getting used to 1st gear in a DSG. One interesting post mentioned that people used to driving an automatic might not be used to the need for a "manual" to engage 1st gear. I can't say I understood the comment, but I do find myself getting rolling starts off a red light now just so I avoid hammering the gas pedal while waiting to launch. Driver-error obviously. Overall I'd recommend the 2.0T DSG engine and transmission for most people...although I'd be interested in driving the 3.2








Getting used to the ride quality as well. It's not a floating couch, but it'll suffice. I would be very eager to try to Luxury tuning to see if it's a better match to my preferences...but at this point I wouldn't trade in the Sport package. It's...fine.
Fuel economy is OK. Cold leather seats aren't much fun but the heated seats feel nice after about 4 minutes. The black interior shows everything (duh!) but seems to be holding up very well.
No problems with the roof. No further water leaks...then again I haven't driven in the rain in the last 3 months. I'm hoping that I'm in the majority that don't have any issues with water getting into the vehicle.
Still wish there was more room in the back - I'm interested to see how much head, shoulder, and leg room will be in the BMW hard-top convertible this summer.
Dealership service is not good and got worse. That's the biggest negative against the vehicle...and it's not even the car's fault! But it does change whether I'd recommend this vehicle to others....








Depending upon availability of new Eos in Western Canada next summer, I might try to sell it as almost-new and look at the BMW 328i. But if I'm stuck with this Eos for the next six years...I'm guessing I'll be pretty happy. I think most drivers would be happy with a typical Eos too.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*3 Months./2,500 miles*

I've had my car for 3 months now -- typically the 3 worst months for weather in Chicago. I *love* my car and wouldn't trade it for anything on the road. It's done very well in the bitter cold (-11F) and snowy weather (started right up, warmed right up, no control issues on slick roads). Although I've purposely kept it off the road over the last 2 days because we had a fairly big snowstorm. But that was more out of fear of other drivers than lack of confidence in my car.
I still love my black on black color combo, even though right now it looks like pretty dirty from the weather. Leather seats are holding up very well. Love my manual shift and have finally learned to control the power under the hood when you really step on the gas.
I'm thrilled that I have the unbelievable Dynaudio. People are amazed when they sit in my car. Haven't operated the roof much, it's probably gone down and up maybe 10-12 times since November. The creaks have been there in the bitter cold, but I've been creaking as well so I can't really complain. And when the car warms up the creaking goes away.
18" tires are great! You can feel the road while at the same time it's a very comfortable and smooth ride.
Overall I can easily recommend the car. I've had zero defects and nothing but fun driving it, even with the top up.
Right now I'm counting the days for spring to arrive so that I'll have some opportunities to put the top down. This summer's gonna be great!


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I've had my car for seven and a half months now and it's still great. I haven't had any problems with it and I love it just as much as when I got it.


----------



## lilj1969 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Owner since October 2006, 2.0T - DSG - 17"wheels
I would definitely buy again, as stated on other thread, this is the 1st car purchase with no buyers remorse. I'm happy as 1st day of ownership.
CSC feature can not be beat, even with other products available or coming available without the C-S-C top feature they can not compare.
I find driving to be wonderful, took a little to get use-to the DSG, but I can green-light start, great now.
Seats are comfortable, and adjustments to wheel can make for different driving experiences depending on mood.
I have only received complements on vehicle.
Took on 1st 3.5 hour drive weekend road trip 2 adults 1 child with luggage, It was very comfortable. We did not even make any pitstops. drove straight thru on the way down and way back.
Only complaint is the amount of total strangers that approach me to inquire on vehicle, all with complements, and saying they want one, or just asking what is it, but still with complements. To date at least 10 people since October total strangers have approached me, plus the lady that rear-ended my EOS, and total me she was checking out my car just before hitting me !









_Modified by lilj1969 at 8:51 PM 2-18-2007_


_Modified by lilj1969 at 8:51 PM 2-18-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (lilj1969)*

Just a note to everyone to say 'thanks' for the carefully thought out and well-balanced opinions that everyone has presented here. I do know that VW of America employees 'lurk' here in the forum, and when these folks see owner thoughts presented in such a positive manner (both good and bad points), I think it enhances the credibility of all of us here in the forum.
Michael


----------



## tgif1111 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (PanEuropean)*

My previous car was a 17-year old Nissan 300ZX -- one of the first ones of the 1990 model changeover that was sold here in L.A. I loved that car, so much so that it took me 17 years to find something that could give me as great of a SoCal lifestyle car experience. When I first discovered the EOS online back in November '06, I researched it thoroughly, test drove it and then grabbed an Island Gray 2.0T Sport Package EOS off the dealer lot here in Santa Monica. Knowing that the car driving experience of the Z versus the Eos would be totally different, I held on to my beloved Z for another month or so. Just couldn't bear to part with it.
But to my amazement, my EOS has taken a new and different place in my heart -- and it's all about the unique flexibility and fun of this incredible vehicle. After driving the EOS for a month I realized that it is the kind of car I've always wanted. I've always loved the open sky feel of a convertible but I hate rag-tops and the thought of a solid metal-roofed retractable roof makes me gag! The EOS is the epitome of the SoCal ride experience -- whatever the weather, there's a way to enjoy it in this car. That CSC roof is killer.
Have I had problems with the car? Yeah, a couple small things but nothing outrageous and certainly nothing that can overshadow the unique qualities of this car. It's not a sports car but it's sporty. It's not blindingly fast but it's quick and gutsy. It's not a sexy looker but sexy ain't always about looks -- it's about what it does and when this car does what it does, there's nothing sexier! Just ask any of the folks who stop me when I'm parking it and ask me to make it do its roof thing!!! Never fails to elicit ooohs and aahhs!
What more can I say but that I am having a blast zipping around town with the roof down, the heated leather seats set to "cremate" and the DSG in Sport mode with some serious paddle shifting when the spirit hits! EOS is definitely a winner. And there's nothing else that comes close even at $10,000 more!


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

tgif1111
You hit the nail on the head, so I felt I had to post a quick reply. I've had my 3.2 for over 5 weeks now and I'm hooked, I love the car, with a couple of reservations. Where I live you Stateside guys would have to be travelling at 200mph to get the corners to come up so quick, twisty. I have driven the vw sales manager's R32 a couple of times, and I want four wheel drive for the Eos, it would make it the MOST complete CC or CSC in the market place, and help to see off any future threat from the new BMW. I've just had my first squeaks today, and Krytox is ordered, but...if a 'rubber' seal needs treatment so soon after manufacture, is this a sign of incipient degradation of the material? We can all love our Eoses, and I do, but two years down the line what are the seals going to be like, and what will VW do? (not for you Michael, but the 'lurkers')
John


_Modified by GurnyGub at 3:24 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

I started out my driving life with a 1975 Alfa Romeo Spider Convertible. It was a great experience to drive with the top down, however, the noises that the roof made when it was up left me awake at night. Although I loved the convertible freedom, I've never owned another since then (and I've owned a few vehicles).
The EOS caught my attention while looking, and I was lucky to have an opportunity to test-drive one.
I am very happy with mine, and have had no major issues with it-- none that were not present on any number of other new cars I've owned. Yes, we have to lubricate the seals in the top and doors, however, it is easy to do and required infrequently. I shudder to remember the efforts required in maintaining the Alfa's roof. I won't even get started on maintenance requirements of a rag-top...








I've not experienced any of the issues detailed in the forums. No water in the doors, no leaking at all (not even a drop) since I keep the seals nice and pliable with the VW oil. The only water I've had in the car was due to my holding out on closing the sunroof until the last possible second.








Does parts from VW cost a little more than they perhaps should? (I'm thinking of the seal lubricant oil here) Perhaps. But that isn't a big enough issue to doubt the car itself. 90 bucks once a year is no big deal, and I'll save that with the longer time between maintenance cycles on the newer engine.
While my dealer is not really experienced with the EOS, they are working hard to support it. The service people are eager to talk about the vehicle and about my experience with it. They very quickly added the seal lubrication to the standard maintenance process, as they want to ensure we are happy with the car. (side note: I'll continue to apply it myself too, I figure smaller amounts in a more regular manner is better for the seals).
My ONLY disappointment with the car is seeing the options that are available in the USA or overseas, that are not available here in Canada. Things like Dynaudio, 3.2l and TDI engines. I'd have loved to have a diesel with the better speakers and amp. However, I'm totally happy with my car.
Actually, the best part is stopping at a light... and dropping the roof. There is just something to be said for lowering a hard-top... I just can't get over that, and how quiet the ride is with it up.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re:*

I've had my Eos for almost 2 months, and I have had to get a few _tiny_ glitches worked out. Some of that was sales and a dealership that hadn't seen but a couple of Eos', and a scratch or two in the paint, and it is mostly taken care now.
I have had the passenger window go down at least twice (and my wife says she thinks it did once when she was parking it)
I have also had a little bit of water (a few tablespoons) get into the passenger footwell a few days ago, and I'm taking it in Weds. morning for them to check the seals, just in case and since it is warrantied. If they address it, and then want me to apply grease, fine, but I want them to solve the water issue officially for me so the car begins working perfectly.
It was in the 60's and 50's here tonight, and I took a ride with the top down and the rear windblocker up. (*As always*, I had a great time driving the back way home, with good lighting on the road and good handling without too much body roll.
The 2.0T engine in the base model has plenty of pep and with a little over 3k miles on it, I have been driving it most of the time since I got it. Most of that time has been with the top up, but unlike other convertibles, with the sunroof tilted or open








Even in the cold mornings, I get a little extra sunlight on my face by having the panoramic sunroof unshaded.
I have been getting 28-29 mpg, although I got 32mpg between two fill-ups. I could probably accelerate from lights more slowly (if I had the patience, lowers my Ghia's mpg too







)
I don't really dart around and accel. and brake, but I get up to the limit (or so) with gusto, and enjoy the curvy back ways to get home








My other fav car to drive is the '67 Ghia, which hugs the road well too, but could use a little more pep on the open road & the mountains, and an upgrade to Cibie E-code headlight bulbs.
A black Eos certainly does take some washing (although mostly thats been wash at the dealership, or just dirty recently). A good hand-waxing initially helped, although I think that they had already clay-barred it. I really like how all of the roof seals disappear in a black Eos, and it looks like the splashguards are going to blend in well too.
The black Eos seems very elegant as a hard top.
Everyone is impressed!







I raise and lower the top for friends when they first visit, and people in parking lots stare (my wife says I should be used to it with the Ghia and the 181)
I don't see many on the road, although there is one near my work, who didn't get it when I waved while driving out one day. (she must not see many either) I see Passat and Jetta owners with similar grills checking out the Eos to see what it is...








My wife's Passat Wagon with V6 manual is powerful, but after driving the Eos for a while I found that my driving of the Passat felt "askew"-- shifting and everything "felt wrong".
I have really gotten used to driving this Eos, and if I didn't get this Eos, it would have probably been only to wait a little bit and get an Eos after 1/2 year or so when the problems were _already_ worked out of it. I feel that it is a good value, except that the base model is missing a lot of technology that can't be easily added after the fact. More options from the other models would be nice.
I plan to have this Eos longer than the corrosion warranty, unless VW suddenly comes out with the Concept R, or lets me buy a different Eos with *lots* of technology _and no leather_, or revives a Karmann VW of some sort preferably with hips and rounded headlights.








William 


_Modified by kghia at 10:51 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

EOS owner -5 months today!
Love my car, would not think about trading it for anything else on the market. 
2.0T / Sport handls like a dream and hugs the corners on those back country roads. True pleasure to drive.
CSC is great because the large size sunroof lets in plenty of extra light on those days when temp. is below 40 (yes, that is my top down limit). We all know how cool it is watch the roof go down. 
So far, overall quality of vehicle is outstanding.
Wish the dealers were more informed about protecting the seals (huge kudos to everyone in the forum who covered this topic), but it is a new model so there is always hope. 
I plan on keeping this car for a very, very long time. Doubt if anyone else is going to come out with a car with a better name.








-dawn


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GurnyGub* »_tgif1111
I've just had my first squeaks today, and Krytox is ordered, but...if a 'rubber' seal needs treatment so soon after manufacture, is this a sign of incipient degradation of the material? We can all love our Eoses, and I do, but two years down the line what are the seals going to be like, and what will VW do? (not for you Michael, but the 'lurkers')


Without re-starting the seal thread, I'd just say that we should assume that the seals arrive from the factory "dry" and need an initial application of Krytox. The proof will be in when the next application is needed (to evaluate cost of on-going maintenance) and the recommendation VW importers make in handling warranty claims related to the seals. FWIW - VWoC rep ordered a new passenger-side door seal and I can barely see a problem there; I was rather shocked it will be replaced. These issues will be very important IMHO in determining owner satisfaction after long term ownership.
Having said that, I would suggest to VW that a regular ~$35, 1 hour+ application of lubricant is *NOT* what the typical North American VW owner would expect to be required to enjoy their vehicle. When reading the manual and seeing that this cost and effort is required after every vehicle wash (which consensus opinion believes is over-stated) then VWoA may have a serious customer satisfaction issue on their hands in the future. Or not...depends how the seals perform, what recommendations are given to service outlets, and how problems are handled. The easiest solution would be to add roof seal lubrication to the time & distance maintenance schedule - whether that is an effective solution remains to be seen. 
(P.S. - Good advice from a VW tech today - "check" the seals after every wash, especially if regularly using a car wash with certain detergents in the soap. If seal is dry, apply Krytox. Otherwise..."check" at next wash. If not at each wash, check...monthly?)


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (neweosowner)*

Hey, since you have a Candian Spec EOS do you have the dashboard cubby below the light switch and is it big enought to store sunglasses in...


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Yes, and that's exactly what I use my cubby for. Works great.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_
Con's:
Value proposition is still marginal. $45K (CDN = $40K USD) for a compact car that isn't "as good" as a mid-size coupe, costs more than the G6, and isn't as sporty as the Infiniti/325i, means that I must really love a convertible. It's below 0 F as I type this, so it's days like this where I question the value. With the top down...it's better value than the C70 or the Mustang I think.
.









where do you get the $40K US from? A 3.2L? I don't understand why the 3.2L is used as a benchmark. the 2.0t is 31K US... a far far cry from 40K US. With DSG its 32K. heck, a 29K base model is the same price as a G6 with pretty much the same features, and in some cases more (OK, no leather onthe Eos, but have you felt those leatherette seates!! and the eos has bettery safety features but the G6 they are ala cart!!!) Plus 6 speed vs grandpa's 4 speed. 'nuff said. 
you compare it to a Infiniti/325i but theya ren;t convertables, let alone hard top convertables... so why compare the sportiness of cars that are of way different classes!?!?!?!
Better value than the C70 and mustang.. there I do agree....


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (archiea)*

The $45,000 Canadian is the MSRP for a 2.0T sport package. Most Canadians on this forum are paying MSRP and waiting a few months for the car to arrive, as there were very few on dealer lots (more so in Western Canada than in the East, I think). That converted to $40,000 USD (today it's $41,500). Having said that, it doesn't mean that a U.S.-purchased 2.0T costs $40K US, only that a Canadian-purchased 2.0T costs $40K US (or so).
As for the comparsion...when I was purchasing a vehicle, I was looking at a wide variety of vehicles, primarily mid-size sedans and lower-priced convertibles. Perhaps everyone else looking at an Eos was seeking a convertible; I wasn't sold on a convertible because of the significantly higher price for a convertible over a similar-sized, similar-performance coupe. A convertible was maybe worth $10K to me. The hardtop aspect probably makes it worth more than that. Since I can (reasonably) drive with the top down for about six months of the year, that's a pretty high value on the benefit of top-down driving in my opinion.
For people who would pay anything for a convertible...enjoy your Eos. For those who see the good value in the Eos, enjoy your Eos. And for those who choose some other car for some other reason, enjoy your vehicle.


----------



## lexus1713 (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know if 2 months is long term, but I've put almost 5,000 miles on it during that time. So, I've had many hours spent in the car. 
Overall, I love it. I have to agree with some of the folks here. There seem to be too many small problems for a car in this class. I'm headed in for my 5,000 mile checkup soon and will have many of them addressed at that time. The paint seems to be soft on them. Most likely, a product of all the painted plastic. I’ve been able to deal with that thus far by detailing with Meguiars on a regular basis.
I recently drove the car in horrible weather and it did great. Held the road well, performed like a champ. 
When shopping I narrowed the search down to an A4 convertible and the EOS. After driving both, a few times, there was no doubt. The EOS was the car for me. I found the Audi felt closed in and honestly didn't offer anything above and beyond the EOS. Unless someone would be hung up on the name "Audi".
If I were buying again, I'd like to see more options offered outside the packages. I'd like to see the dealers understand the car better. I suppose both of these will come in time. It's the price I pay for buying now and not waiting for a '08.
Its fun and watching people try to figure out what it is - well that just adds to it.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (lexus1713)*

could you elaborate more on the paint issues? I was going to clay mine.. i guess I whould wait another month or so fo rthe paint to "cure".. I heard that paint on a month old car not completely cured...


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (lexus1713)*

[ . The paint seems to be soft on them. Most likely, a product of all the painted plastic. I’ve been able to deal with that thus far by detailing with Meguiars on a regular basis.
Yes could you please tell us more about the paint problem?That is the first time ive heard of it. The paint on mine looks perfect, I will probally wax it soon i picked it up in Oct, todays cars with clear coat dont require much waxing.The only plastic out of the ordinary on a Eos is the trunk lid. Thank you Doug


----------



## lexus1713 (Apr 1, 2007)

I've clayed mine. In fact, I would recommend it. The chances of a car actualy being 'clean' after being transported by truck and rail, sitting at the dealer and sitting outside the plant while waiting for transport are pretty slim. 
You can evaluate the paint by running your hand over it or clay a small spot. If you can feel the difference in where you clayed vs where you haven't clay the entire car.
1. Wash - A good quality soap like Nxt or Gold Class are good to start with, good quality MF towels. Use the 2 bucket system with Grit Guards if possible. 
2. Clay - Smooth Surface Clay kit
3. Clean - For mild cleaning, Deep Crystal #1 is very good, with ScratchX for swirls, light scratches, etc. 
4. Polish - Deep Crystal #2 Polish
5. Wax - Nxt or Gold Class are good waxes, or any other favorite. 
6. Wax - 2 Thin coats are best. 
Quick Detail:
1. Wash
2. Clay if needed
3. ColorX or Cleaner/Wax
4. Wax - Nxt, Gold Class, etc. 
Hope that helps...


----------



## darrellc2002 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I've had my car a little over a month and i love it. Since i am still a youngin in college, i am constantly asked how can i afford that at 22. I had a scion tc, which i do not miss at all. The Tc went to baby sis and i got upgraded by means of the parents. I have worked very hard in college, so they felt i deserved a little present. 
Drive Train: As far as the car goes it is a dream. The 2.0T is a dream to drive. It is very smooth and powerful. The car handles very well and begs to be driven hard. The DSG transmission is a wonder of amazement. The shifts are on point and not to noticeable
Exterior: With top up or down the cars appears very refined and appealing. The paint is on average, but will require plenty of coats of wax. The top is easy to operate and causes crowds to form when going down. 
Audio: I have the upgraded audio system and not the dynaudio. The upgraded systems sound decent top up or top down. The vocals are very front and center, while clear and consistent. At higher volumes there is noticable distortion, but only if you get crazy with the volume nob. The bass response is very deep and punchy, but sounds best on bass driven pop or rap music. Overall the audio will please most, but will require upgrading to get the most out of the system. 
Overall Impresson: This car was worth the price paid. The engine is amazingly refined and economical. Everything about the car is appealing and i am glad to have received it. 
Interior: All controls are well laid out and easy to access.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

can your parents adopt me? I'm already housebroken, and most important, I already have my EOS...


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (lexus1713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lexus1713* »_I've clayed mine. In fact, I would recommend it. The chances of a car actualy being 'clean' after being transported by truck and rail, sitting at the dealer and sitting outside the plant while waiting for transport are pretty slim. 
You can evaluate the paint by running your hand over it or clay a small spot. If you can feel the difference in where you clayed vs where you haven't clay the entire car.

I started to clay mine the day after I got it, but...after trying several spots, they all felt smooth already! The I looked at the checksheet for the PDI, and it mentioned clay bar. So you _may not need to clay_ your new Eos. I may check again the next time I wash & wax, in case there were missed spots, but it seems like they prepped the car well.
Someone did point out some swirl marks where they repainted a ding, so the polish step might be good still for me.
William


----------



## lexus1713 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (kghia)*

It is possible yours got the clay bar treatment as part of PDI. Mine didn't. The clay doesn't hurt anything, but you will have to evaluate your paint to determine if you need to do it. 
I know detailing isn't the topic of this thread, but maybe we should start one to see how everyone is keeping the EOS looking its best.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (lexus1713)*

The car probably is not clayed as part of the PDI. It is typically just washed and waxed.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (kpiskin)*

How does one "clay" a car?


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (solarflare)*

Claying is actually a simple process, but should be done properly in order not to scratch your paint.
First you need to buy some clay from an auto parts or hobby store. You can usually find it with a spray to help the clay slide across the paint smoothly. Usually it's a detailer spray.
Before you clay, you need to wash the car with wax stripping detergent. Once you complete that and dry the car you can clay it. For a small car like the Eos, you can typically clay it in an hour. The reason you want to start with a clean car as much as possible is that the clay will pick up anything on and in the paint. If you're not patient and careful the clay will pick these things up and then scratch your paint.
Work on small sections at a time, until that section is smooth to the touch. You shouldn't feel any bumps or rough spots at all. Continue to "turn" the clay to get to a clean part of it for the next section. Repeat until the entire car is done. Then from there you can wax your car and seal it all up. Claying helps make sure the wax does its job of protecting the paint as well as help the car shine better.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (kpiskin)*

For those that are lazier and might want to try an easier alternative, Turtle Wax has a liquid clay bar (see http://www.turtlewax.com/main.taf?p=2,1,1,4)
I've tried it myself and although it's not quite as good as the traditional clay bar, I think it's worth it. All depends on how serious you are about detailing.
Hmmm...looks like we really need a detailing thread here on the forum...


----------



## dqcvdtpda (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm now over 15k miles. I make a long daily commute from Oceanside to Irvine. I would positively buy this car again.
I don't like the squeakys I get from the windows some of the time, the low tire pressure issue, and I'll never get tan leather seats again (I have two toddlers).















Another gripe: I was mad that Nette got her car before me in SoCal, because I TOLD the dealers I wanted to be first. (Is that a con?)...I was on 3 dealers FIRST TO CALL lists...boo.








Having such a unique car has been a trip. Showing off the convertible operation has made me the envy of all my friends. (I have easy to impress friends)
I am getting unbelievable gas mileage because I have such a kick-butt commute. My average for ALL DRIVING since birth (8/06) is over 28 mpg, and I'm driving like a maniac if I don't get 32mpg on my commute. My wife took the car to Chula Vista from Oceanside the other day and got 34 mpg. I regularly blow rasberries at Prius people.








Costco premium gas rocks, btw.
I can't overemphasize how cool the tuneflex deal is. With Dynaudio and decent driving music coming out of the ipod, it's driving nirvana with top down on Coast Hwy.
I have had no problems with leakage. I have been pretty religious about hand washing...and I spent the money for the hand wax at month 1 and 6. The car still looks brand new (I guess it kinda is)
Small, yes. But in the cockpit, this 6'2" 250# guy feels extremely comfortable. A 250# guy requires bigger cup-holders, though. 
Anyone who says that the quality of this car is substandard doesn't drive rental cars as much as I do. The G6s and other cars with far fewer miles feel like toys. My 15k mile car is still tight and handles beautifully.
Excuse the stream of conciousness, but I felt the need to respond to wolfberger's cry for justification and validation...because the time the kid's spent on this forum without actually OWNING one of these things is incredible.







We should all donate a buck to the "lease the burger an eos for a month" fund.








wolfy: Come down to SoCal, and I'll let you drive me to work for a week.
























_Modified by dqcvdtpda at 8:13 AM 5-25-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (dqcvdtpda)*

Yo DQ, nice review!!! 
You crackme up on the first to own stuff and wowing the friends... too funny....
hey who does your detailing... The guys I go to are too busy ripping the emblems off my T-bird when they aren't looking like they are about to run from Interpol agents... I swear, i gotta go to detailing school... do it myself to get it right! Getting ANY service in LA is pipe dream.... unfortunatly alot of the service jobs fall under the catagory of "jobs Americans Don't Want."


----------



## dqcvdtpda (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

These guys are across from my building in Irvine. they rent the back of the 1st floor of the parking garage (which is stuffed to the gills with cars from $50-100k+) and do an ammmmazing job.
It's near Von Karman and Bardeen near the SNA AP. PM me if you want exact details if you get over this way.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (dqcvdtpda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dqcvdtpda* »_wolfy: Come down to SoCal, and I'll let you drive me to work for a week.























_Modified by dqcvdtpda at 8:13 AM 5-25-2007_


That's a very kind offer. I have relatives in Thousand Oaks, California so I just might take a cross country drive once I get mine. We're exactly 1 month away from the official 2008 update press release for the entire VW line, and honestly...I've been rather bored waiting around for new info.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_

That's a very kind offer. I have relatives in Thousand Oaks, California so I just might take a cross country drive once I get mine. We're exactly 1 month away from the official 2008 update press release for the entire VW line, and honestly...I've been rather bored waiting around for new info. 

Why don't you jetBlue on over, get off at the burbank airport.... we got a bunch of so cal sun worshippers here... have a little meet for Ze Wolfenshiemah!!!


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
Why don't you jetBlue on over, get off at the burbank airport.... we got a bunch of so cal sun worshippers here... have a little meet for Ze Wolfenshiemah!!!

I really like the fact that VW owners get together for meets. If I could have my pick, I think it would be super fun to go to the German Eos get together and drive through the VW factory with the top down. That would be a blast, even though it isn't the Eos assembly line.








By the way, I got the original of this picture from the Germans and offhand its about 3.9 megapixels. Makes a nice wallpaper. If anybody wants it, send me an instant message with your e-mail and I'll send it to you tomorrow.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 12:14 AM 5-26-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

well what do you know.. right smack in the middle.. there's a 'lil wheat beige!!!
What beige is dead!! long live Wheat beige!!!


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

I have had my EOS sport for about 6 months and 6,000 miles. I can say I like my Eos alot (not sure if I have truely fallen in love yet). 
I love the concept of the car - CSC. I have just started to drive around with the top up and can say it is nice. Not as nice as a warm summer day with the top down, but that is hard to beat. 
My likes:
1. Driving-wise, I am easy to please and have been happy. It is nice and peppy for me. 
2. I like sitting low. My Mustang GT felt low, but after getting into the EOS, the EOS definetly feels lower. I would like to see the luxury seats though. The sports seats have rathr
3. Oil changes are clean. The oil comes out a little slower, but it does not run down any parts of the engine and make a mess when you unscrew the filter. Of course, the 12 or so bolts you have to remove to get the plate off is a bit much. 
4. MPG. I think this is good, but I am realizing it might be off some. However, even if it is off by 10%, it is still better than the G6 I had. Heck, my V8 Mustang and T-Bird both got better mpg than my G6. 
5. I love the attention the car gets. I even had a big tough Harley guy say how much he likes my car. That and a couple in a BMW pull up while driving to ask questions. These are only two wide examples of attention. 
6. I love how BIG the trunk opens up. I work shows where I load the car up. It is a tremendous help to have the trunk open wide enough to allow a box in there. 

My nit picks:
1. The speedo being off (and odometer and mpg). Especially since I learned today that the odometer can be up to 10% off. I will definetely pay attention to that before buying another car. 
2. The HUGE blind spot on the passenger rear side with the top up. It is kinda scary pulling out of a diagonal parking spot. I can't see anything. It is also scary on the road driving. I still believe in turning my head and getting a real visual look.
2a. Along with this, the rear headrests are big. I realize they are for the safety bars, but it leaves a limited rear view. 
3. This is my first turbo car. I don't blame the car, but I am not liking the lag too much. I might change my mind after driving it more and learning how to adapt to it better.
3a. The roll back. I don't know why it is, but I do not like that when you are on a hill, you roll like you are driving a manual. This is when you are in the automatic mode too. 
3b. This could be related. I squeal tire too often. Going uphill from a stop, or when I push the gas down to speed around someone. I feel the tires break loose easy. Hopefully this won't be an issue in the snow.
4. This is a little nit, but the passenger windshield wiper stops right in my vision when operating. So when it rains, it starts to build a film line down my vision. That gets annoying after a few minutes. 
5. Not sure if this is working right, but as the temp changes with wide swings between night and day, my Tire Pressure warning has been turing on. 
6. I think they should include different information on the MFD. I like to see overall mpg for example. I don't like how it resets itself after two hours of being turned off. I also think we should have control of reseting the MFD numbers. Sometimes in middle of driving, I liketo reset the trip time or mpg.
7. Another small nit - Make the center console bin a tad bit deeper. I put my empty CD cases in the console when the disc is in the player. I notice the arm rest rests on the cases and not it's natural rests stops. I am sure this will start to wear on the underside of the arm rest. 
8. Don't make the rear windscreen long enough that it hits the front seats. My wife and I drive with the seats pushed almost all the way back. When I install the screen, I have to nudge the seats forward to allow the windscreen to fit. 

Personal preference:
1. Use the same shift handle from the GLI.
2. Don't have the same digits on the speedo as the tacometer. It took me a while to get used to that. I see 60 on the left I think that might be the speedometer. Use 1,2,3... or 100, 200, not 10, 20, 30...
3. The sunvisors aren't very helpful when turn to the side window. This time of year, I turn the visor to the side windo when the sun starts to set. The visor is so small, it is like it is not even there. A nice extendable piece would be a nice addition.
4. When the top is down, how about a quick lift option. Like the Volve. Sometime I have an item I want to put in the trunk that would fit, but I can't get it past the intital opening when the top is down.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (kluski44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kluski44* »_
3. The sunvisors aren't very helpful when turn to the side window. This time of year, I turn the visor to the side windo when the sun starts to set. The visor is so small, it is like it is not even there. A nice extendable piece would be a nice addition.


I noticed this a few days ago as well, extensions, or visors that would slide on the am would be really helpful.
Kevin


----------



## lanmarc (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (kluski44)*

Just a quick note on the following:

_Quote, originally posted by *kluski44* »_
6. I think they should include different information on the MFD. I like to see overall mpg for example. I don't like how it resets itself after two hours of being turned off. I also think we should have control of reseting the MFD numbers. Sometimes in middle of driving, I liketo reset the trip time or mpg.


Anything I write now is based on the Australian non-DSG version MFD as described in the manual, but I believe it is the same elsewhere.
There are 2 memories on the status display.
The memory being viewed is displayed as a "1" or "2" on the right hand side, near the top, and just under the time (it will be different if you have DSG or if you do not have the MFD).
Please note that this number is not displayed if you are viewing one of the following:
a. Speed warning
b. Current fuel consumption
c. Distance till empty
Memory 1 is cleared whenever the ignition is switched off for more than 2 hours, and memory 2 is cleared when any of the accumulated readings (eg travel time, distance travelled) reaches its maximum value (eg 9999 km/miles).
You can switch between memory 1 and 2 by pressing the "OK" button on the steering wheel (or the button on the bottom surface of the wiper stalk if you do not have the MFD) when the display shows one of the statuses with a 1 or 2 as described above.
Additionallly, and please beware, if you press the "OK" button for more than 2 seconds, that memory will be cleared!


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (lanmarc)*

While on this topic, has anyone noticed Display 2 resetting by itself? I've seen this twice so far. I reset "2" at purchase time. I reset "2" at oil changes. At 5000 miles I went to reset "2" but it was reset already about 1000 miles earlier. This happened again at around 8000 miles. I brought this to the attention of my dealer. Their response was to monitor how frequently is it resetting. Not sure what that has to do with anything but so far it's been good at 2000 miles since I reset it. Just wondering if anyone else is noticing this?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*

8 Months Ownership Tomorrow. (8000km / 5000mi)
Most of what we like / don't like about the Eos has already been mentioned, but I'll recap anyway.
Both of us are very impressed with this car and we love driving it. This is our first VW, had I known they were this much fun to drive, I would have given the brand serious consideration much sooner.
*LIKES*
*1. CSC top.* What's not to like? The security and comfort of a coupe, the fun and enjoyment of a convertible, and way too cool to watch it fold up into the trunk.
*2. 2.0T engine.* One of my initial concerns when considering the Eos was whether or not a 4 cyl engine was going to be peppy enough to satisfy. With not being familiar with the VW product line I knew nothing about this engine. This power plant continues to amaze me, smooth, quiet, and powerful, it is, quite simply, a true pleasure to feel it pull through the RPM's.
*3. DSG Transmission.* What is there to say other than WOW! Crisp, confident shifts are so smooth they are almost imperceptible in D mode, while the acceleration and increased engine braking in S mode brings a smile to my face everytime. 
There does seem to be a split second delay for the clutch to engage off the line, which resulted in a few unintentional wheel spins before we got used to it. 
We haven't really noticed the "roll back" that has been reported, but then we don't have a lot of large hills around here.
*4. Fit and Finish.* Overall very pleased with the fit and finish of both the interior and exterior of the car.
*5. Interior Roominess.* Considering the size of this car I think VW has done an admirable job managing the interior space. I'm just shy of 6 ft tall and find the leg and headroom in the front seat ample. In fact I can move the front seat a few inches forward from the fully back position to free up some additional leg room for rear seat passengers, and still drive, or ride comfortably for extended periods. 
If we are being honest, the rear seat is best reserved for children, or adults of somewhat smaller stature if any level of real comfort is to be expected. Sure, two "full size" adults can sit back there, but unless the front occupants are able to move their seats well forward, I can't imagine "full size" rear passengers being comfortable for any longer than a quick trip to the mall.
Still, VW has managed to provide us with a very functional 4 seater on a small platform.
*6. The Drive.* Well, this is what we like most about the Eos, driving it. When I owned my Harley's there was a T-shirt, that I'm sure most of you have seen, that stated "If I have to explain it, you probably wouldn't understand". To a certain degree I think this applies to the Eos, I can't really explain why I find this car so enjoyable and fun to drive, so if I tried explaining it, they probably wouldn't understand. 
VW has managed to combine an excellent balance of power and performance with handling and stability that results in a driving experience that I would describe as "fun with confidence"
But you have to drive one to really understand it.

*DISLIKES*
Not all of these are directly related to the car itself.
*1. Lack of available options.* Several options I would have added to our car were not offered in Canada (and NA in general).
*2. Marketing material not specific to the region.* This is a bit of a pet peeve of mine and VW isn't the only manufacturer who does this. I find it annoying, and consider it somewhat deceptive, when the marketing brochures show photos of vehicles equiped with certain options and then in little tiny font in the bottom corner it says "US model shown, some options not available".
With desktop publishing practically a mainstay in todays business environment, would it be so tough to design a brochure specific to the region you are marketing in? 
I think providing accurate, region specific marketing material would assist in promoting consumer confidence in the brand.
*3. Roadnoise.* I find the amount of roadnoise in the Eos a bit surprising on such a well engineered car. The salesperson we purchased from told us this is common to all VW models and it helps with the whole "putting the driver in touch with road" philosophy. The amount of road noise wouldn't keep me from buying another VW, I just find it considerably more noticible than on most of todays vehicles. 
*4. Rear Visibility. *Small side mirrors, large C pillars, large rear headrests, and high trunk height all add up to less than optimal rear visibilty with the top up. Had the opportunity for a test drive before purchasing been available, I may have noticed this and opted for the optional park distance control to help compensate.
*5. Sun Visors.* The sun visors are small with no extensions or ability to slide on the arm to allow better positioning. 
*6. Cleaning Rear Window.* Access to the inside surface of the rear window for cleaning is less than optimal.
Overall the Eos is an amazing little car and we wouldn't give ours up for anything else currently available on the market.
Kevin












_Modified by just4fun at 11:56 AM 10-18-2007_


----------



## Mr Fred Nerk (Jun 3, 2007)

Your points are well put and I agree. Except that I have not a problem with road noise. I wonder how much this is due to the tyre selection. My father has a Ford Focus and the road noise was terrible. It has been improved considerably by the changing of the tyres.
We have a specific Australian brochure (for our little market) so the issue does not apply here and shouldn't occur elsewhere.
And Klusky44 the MFD concerns that you have are not applicable to the system in my car. I can reset the various meters as desired by holding the "OK" button for a few seconds. Have you tried this?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
*DISLIKES*
*3. Roadnoise.* I find the amount of roadnoise in the Eos a bit surprising on such a well engineered car. The salesperson we purchased from told us this is common to all VW models and it helps with the whole "putting the driver in touch with road" philosophy. The amount of road noise wouldn't keep me from buying another VW, I just find it considerably more noticible than on most of todays vehicles. 
*4. Rear Visibility. *Small side mirrors, large C pillars, large rear headrests, and high trunk height all add up to less than optimal rear visibilty with the top up. Had the opportunity for a test drive before purchasing been available, I may have noticed this and opted for the optional park distance control to help compensate.


3. I think your salesman was feeding you a line. I owned an 04 Passat before the Eos and it was much quieter inside then the Eos, or any other car that I've owned. I too was expecting a quieter ride because of the hardtop but it's not bad and it's no reason to shy away from the Eos.
4. Get the oemplus sideview mirrors. They drastically reduce blind spots if not eliminate them all together. The blue tinted ones really help with glare too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
3. I think your salesman was feeding you a line. I owned an 04 Passat before the Eos and it was much quieter inside then the Eos, or any other car that I've owned. I too was expecting a quieter ride because of the hardtop but it's not bad and it's no reason to shy away from the Eos.

I wasn't really buying into that explanation, but since I'm not familiar with VW's product line, I couldn't really dispute whether or not they tended to be more road noisy. Thanks for providing some insight.

_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
4. Get the oemplus sideview mirrors. They drastically reduce blind spots if not eliminate them all together. The blue tinted ones really help with glare too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have been thinking about trying these mirrors, but I'm hesitant to purchase cross border. If they don't work out, the shipping costs to return them often mean it is not worthwhile taking the chance. I haven't shopped around to see if there is a Canadian distributor for the product.
Kevin


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Fred Nerk)*


_Quote »_And Klusky44 the MFD concerns that you have are not applicable to the system in my car. I can reset the various meters as desired by holding the "OK" button for a few seconds. Have you tried this?

Thanks!
I saw the 1 on the display and figured there was something more to it. I looked all thru the manual and did not see how to switch between 1 and 2.


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I've owned my 08 for 3 months (7,000 miles). Overall I'm very happy with the car. Lubricating seals is a pain in the ass. Why can't VW choose a better material? I question why I bought this car when I think of how every little rattle drives me nuts. But then I drop the top and all is right with the world. I figure the rattles are just the way it has to be. If I were driving a SL500 I wouldn't be tolerant of rattles.
I wish the seats had memory. My 1989 MB had them (19 years ago).
I like the one button to drop all the windows, but I find it curious the one button doesn't have one push feature, yet all the single buttons do. 
I wish the roof buttons were located on the dash where I can see them to operate. That's minor, but it is poor ergonmoics.
Funny You can single tap to tilt the sunroof, but you have to hold to close. The sunroof opens with a single tap but you have to hold the roof button. VW should be consistant and single tap everything.
The single tap turn singles are a great idea.
I like the turbo. But the lag is surprisingly large.
The 2.0T had plenty of power for real world driving. Its very quick and fun blasting on to a highway. 
The 6spd manual is as good as it gets. 
The sunroof is WAY TO LOUD on the highway. This is the first car I've owned with an external sliding roof. Maybe they are all like that. The air turbulance blow straight down on my head. recently I discovered if I crack the back windows the turbulance shift away from my head. Better but even louder.
I'm really happy with this car and glad I bought it. I feel like it was, and is, a really good value compared to whats out there. I think VW hit a home run with this car


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (jjoerugged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjoerugged* »_I like the one button to drop all the windows, but I find it curious the one button doesn't have one push feature, yet all the single buttons do. 

The sunroof is WAY TO LOUD on the highway. This is the first car I've owned with an external sliding roof. Maybe they are all like that. The air turbulance blow straight down on my head. recently I discovered if I crack the back windows the turbulance shift away from my head. Better but even louder.


The A4 Cabriolet large button closes/open with one tap, I don't know why VW deviated.
For the sunroof, do you use the windblocker that pops up above the windshield? It took me several months to find out about this.


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re:*

Well, after some more time in the EOS and now in winter, I found more things I would like to comment on:
1. Man it takes *forever* for the cabin to warm up. It takes me about 20 minutes to commute to work in the morning. The car feels like it starts to finally blow some warm air out after 10 minutes or so and does not really start to get warm until I pull into work. This is with the heat on "HI" the whole time. I even started the car and brushed some snow off the car first. And it is only in the upper 20s so it is not that cold yet. My wife said the same thing about her GLI. We are both used to our cabins warming up pretty quick in our previous cars. 
2. The wiper sensors suck. With the same sensitivity setting I can have the wipers run for a minute or longer when there is no water on the windshield (I am not sure what it is sensing). Or I can wait until the windshield is compelte covered in rain and the wipers still do not clean the windshield (I am not sure how it can miss all that water). 
3. I noticed the wheels break loose real easy. I am glad there is ESP. 
4. I miss doing donuts in empty parking lots like I can with RWD.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (kluski44)*

Hey Chris:
1) Uh oh. That's not a good sign - my Eos is in the shop for the same reason, because I felt that it was strange that it took so long to warm up. If you have the same "problem," this may be normal for the Eos. I got the used salesguy at my dealership to take an Eos out for awhile and he even commented that the car took longer to warm up than his Jetta 1.8T. Probably means I'm going to pick up my car today and they'll say it's normal. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
3) Winter tires do help that out a bit - but, there is a lot of power going to just the front wheels. I eveb had the same problem on dry pavement.
4) Do them in reverse! Can't do that with RWD!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (ashbinder)*

Mike,
Let us know what VW comes up with. As you know we don't drive our Eos in the winter, so I don't have much experience to go on, but last Feb when we first got the car I did drive it a few times in the cold weather and don't recall there being any lack of heat.
Kevin


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

I had my 02 Jetta in for this at one point, but I find the Eos is much better. Still not what I would consider fast, but the seat warmers usually help.


----------



## bella70 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re:*

Have had mine about two months now - nearly 1000m. 
Pros - beautiful car obviously, a convertible, safe, etc 
Cons - Already had an overheating problem that required an engine replacement, also an air intake connection went defective and a coolant fan had to be replaced. Strange stuff that took place on a seemingly new car but all under warranty of course - cause for serious post-purchase doubt!
I also thought it strange that the cabin took "longer" than expected to warm up. Now I crank it up to high immediately and that appears to help - a little. Wasn't sure how to go into the service bay with a complaint on 'slow warming' but if it is common and can be fixed, maybe I should. Is this a fixable thing??
I think my car has been in the service staion more than I could be home to drive it, therefore, I am thinking it used to be swifter out of first gear; immediate acceleration but now it seems awfully slow, sluggish, heavy - though once rolling has good movement. Should be faster out of the gate, right??
Would I buy it again? Yes - but I'd demand more for my trade in and ask for more off the sticker price.


----------



## Mr Fred Nerk (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Re: (kluski44)*

My heater is quite quick. I know we don't really know what cold is here and I'll never see the "snowflake icon", but I can get hot air after about 2 km.
The heater in my previous car (Jaguar XJ8) worked well for the first few years, but then became very slow and failed. It was first blamed on sludging up of coolant in the heater cassette. After this was flushed the fault was blamed on a failing thermostat valve that was supposed to divert coolant to the cassette. After paying for it to be fixed twice without success I traded the car in to get my Eos







.


----------



## slitko (Mar 26, 2007)

Fred I am in Sydney and the Passat had the Snow Flake Icon come on once for me last year. I had to get up at 5am during winter to go to the airport and it came on. I thought it was saying the car was cold


----------



## Sealy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Looks like I'll be the dissenting voice here. I'm counting the days until I can get rid of my Eos and not loose my shirt in the deal.
Maybe because I came from a car I was so happy with. Maybe because I was snookered into buying the Eos. Either way, I had a $25K Mazda3 hatch. The Eos was close to $40K. Major improvement you would think.
VW electronics are a constant aggrevation. My passenger door lock is iffy, the trunk lock is worse - it does not work from the door and takes 20 to 30 clicks of the remote to release. The high-end radio does not recognize the Sirius tuner. Turn the car off, then on is a simple fix, but why should I have too? Trunk antenna is neat, but satelite reception suffers. And the radio contiually resets all the Sirius stations to 184. Navigation is a PIA - way too unfriendly. And I have to agree to be responsible before I can use the radio - even if I'm not using the nav. I still get caught mashing the buttons on the steering wheel, wondering why nothing works. Oh, you have to pust that button first. And why can't they use local names on roads instead of numbers? Especiall with the limited display space? And why do I have to choose between listening to a CD or Navigation? 
Another of my pet peeves are switch blanks that remind me of equipment I didn't get. Bad enough that I have 3 on the console - but I have a telephone button on the steering wheel that lights up and appears to function. But it doesn't. There's no excuse for Bluetooth not being available. Also not available are the xenon headlights as a stand alone option. Something I really miss from my Mazda.
Another thing I really miss - handling. There's a reason why Mazda's tag line is Zoom, Zoom. The Eos is big and ponderous. There's a lack of precision. I used to love high-speed lane changes and curvy roads where the Mazda just hung in and snaped back to straight ahead. I'm never quite sure with the Eos. And the Mazda did it without sacrificing ride comfort, too.
Other little things - the information display. Why does it not stay where I put it? Another PIA making sure I have the right screen to use the buttons I want. The trans is great - first time I rolled back on a hill, I almost messed myself. Got to remember to keep your foot on the brake. Light interior is elegant - but why is the dead pedal beige? I've given up on cleaning it (and the door sills). Rearward visibility is compromised - even though the back window looks huge from the outside, it all blacked out. Rear pillars are way to wide, too. The iPod interface is useless. And takes up most of the console. The glove box, on the other hand has no space to begin with. It was a standing joke with the Mazda as to what you could put in the box. With the separate dvd nav, you still had room for a laptop and anything else you could think of.
Beyond the car, you have the company. A recent simple repair turned into a two-week ordeal. I was treated like crap by the dealership. The repairs were never completed to my satisfaction. The service manage told me the cashier had my paperwork, if I didn't lke it to call a lawyer, and walked away from me. The dealership manager called me a liar and told me it was my fault. VOA customer service said they only get involved in manufacturer defects - dealer performance was my problem. A letter to the CEO of VOA got me a heartfelt, keep me in the family call and letter - with $200 towards service or accessories. This is kind of humerous as my first service is already free because the dealership handled my purchase so badly. It's getting to the point that I'm up to my butt in VOA hush money.
All in all the Eos strikes me as a one-trick-pony. An over-priced Jetta with a spiffy roof. Considering that the Jetta is already an over-priced sedan, that doubles the damage on the Eos.
My partner screemed everytime he got into the Mazda because it didn't have the fine German engineering that his BMW had. I finally got tired of listening and said _Whatever._ So we now have an Eos with fine German engineering. And I'm reminded daily what a blessing it was that the Mazda didn't have fine German engineering.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (Sealy)*

Sounds to me like most of your problems with the Eos are really with your dealer. The rest are as you say pet peeves that most cars will have.
I agree with you that the Nav unit is below par. I've read many complaints here about this head unit reseting presets and loosing satellite connectivity along being a few years behind the curve on features. I do not have Nav so experience none of these problems. 
I think we all agree with you on the phone button and the Xenon offering but these things you knew about (or should have) well before signing a contract.
Your trunk problem is a minor adjustment and should have been fixed the first time by a competent dealer.
I also agree with you on the steering wheel radio controls. VW should have left the MFD controls on the wiper stalk and left the steering wheel buttons solely for the radio. 
None of these things are a big deal for me nor do they detract from my fascination with this car. I would buy one again in a heart beat










_Modified by solarflare at 5:02 AM 12-12-2007_


----------



## lanmarc (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Mr Fred Nerk) I'll never see the "snowflake icon",*

Fred,
I have seen the snowflake icon a couple of times in the last 2 years on my Gen V Golf.
It seemed to show when the temperature was down to about 4 degrees which happens in the eastern suburbs occasionally during winter, early in the morning.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (Sealy)*

I don't have the fancier options, so I can't say how they are either. The "simple" CD/FM radio doesn't nag at all








I too think that the back window is too small (esp. since they black-out much of it-- it isn't even the glass area that limits it!
The handling could be better, but I think it would improve with better tires and anti-sway bars
I am happy with the service depts near me. I will go back at some point for adjustment of the trunk release too (closes too quickly), and maybe also the funky AC
_Edit: I took my Eos back in before Christmas & they took care of the funky odor, but needed a special glue for the leak-in-hard-rain. So I finally took it back today, and they fixed the trunk issue and glued the seal. They didn't even keep it for long, but the trunk is fixed! (realigned hinges) _http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Still love my Eos!
William


_Modified by kghia at 3:03 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## Sealy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (solarflare)*

Agreed - all piddly things that I should have known about or could be corrected. The point being, at this price point, there should be no piddle. Someone in the Father Land should have run the Eos through its paces in development and brought it up to snuff. At the least, they should be coming to me to say we've found a problem and we will fix it. As is, all I got was the calming tea and it ain't working.
As far as researching the car, as noted, I was railroaded. One day I was zoom-zooming, next day I was fart-in-noggin. Three years, six months to go.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (Sealy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sealy* »_Agreed - all piddly things that I should have known about or could be corrected. The point being, at this price point, there should be no piddle. Someone in the Father Land should have run the Eos through its paces in development and brought it up to snuff. At the least, they should be coming to me to say we've found a problem and we will fix it. As is, all I got was the calming tea and it ain't working.
As far as researching the car, as noted, I was railroaded. One day I was zoom-zooming, next day I was fart-in-noggin. Three years, six months to go.

Michael,
Sorry to hear your Eos ownership experience has been so disappointing.
Your experience gave me a sense of deja vu with respect to a Dodge van I owned several years ago. I just seemed that everything about that vehicle de-railed and went bad. Almost to letter the same experience you have had, poor sales, poor reliability, poor service, and a poor response from corporate.
I swore I would never own a Chrysler/Dodge product again.
However, I eventually gave the company another chance and have just completed ownership of a Dodge Ram Mega Cab. Based on my latest Chrysler/Dodge experience I would have no reason not to buy another. I put 100K km (62K mi) on it in 16 months and I didn't have a single complaint worth mentioning.
I guess the point I'm trying to make is that "german engineering" and "VW" doesn't necessarily equate to "poor car", but rather your compounded set of circumstances have resulted in justfiable frustration.
I sincerely hope your next vehicle ownership experience, regardless of brand, is much more rewarding.
Kevin


----------



## Sealy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
I sincerely hope your next vehicle ownership experience, regardless of brand, is much more rewarding.


Thanks - it would appear we have about the same Eos. As an alternate vehicle experience, I just took ownership of a 1964 Rambler American 440 Convertible. So far, no problem with nav, cd, visibility, ect. Just a lot of fun and more stares than the Eos.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (Sealy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sealy* »_Agreed - all piddly things that I should have known about or could be corrected. The point being, at this price point, there should be no piddle. Someone in the Father Land should have run the Eos through its paces in development and brought it up to snuff.

Sounds like you have some serious buyers remorse and this car was never right for you to begin with. Then the dealer experience has just added to the frustration.
I went the 2.0T Lux route without NAV, and it would up being several thousand cheaper, so I think the price point is just right, and is still thousand cheaper then the very similar rag top Audi.
Per the Mazda, I have always liked their cars, but never owned one. I am sure the Miata is a great car, but I always found it kind of plain looking and on paper anyway, seemed underpowered. If I had gone the Mazda route, it probably would have been the 6. Sharp, fast, good price performance mix.
Granted, the Eos is not the best looking car out there either, but it looks fairly decent and the winner for me is the combo of a convertible with rear seats and the hard top. Admittedly, the rear seats are small, and yes the hard top forces some visibility compromises, but it works out quite well for me.
If it's any consolation, the Eos is shaping up to be much better then average on resale and perhpas you will be able to get out of your payment plan right side up, earlier rather then later.

_Modified by jgermuga at 2:23 PM 12-12-2007_


_Modified by jgermuga at 2:25 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (Sealy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sealy* »_
Thanks - it would appear we have about the same Eos. As an alternate vehicle experience, I just took ownership of a 1964 Rambler American 440 Convertible. So far, no problem with nav, cd, visibility, ect. Just a lot of fun and more stares than the Eos.









LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


----------



## Sealy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin









Ain't she a beut? Actually has room in the trunk for a hard top.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (Sealy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sealy* »_

Ain't she a beut? Actually has room in the trunk for a hard top.









Wow! very nice, and in superb condition.
Kevin


----------



## sixonthefloor (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

2007 Candy White Eos, Cornsilk Leather - Delivery date: June 18, 2007. Current KMS: 11000.
I ordered this vehicle in November 2006 - replacing my 2003 20th Anniversary edition GTI.
My Eos is the best VW I've ever owned (4 brand new - 12 in total). I checked every box on the order form (18 Samarakand wheels, luxury package, windblocker, blah blah).
At 11k - I can report NO rattles or squeeks - my car is bolted together very solid. There have been no leakes either - however, if the car it/has raining/snowing, there are no rain channels in the roof design, so water run off with the windows down (even a centementre) will allow a cascade of water onto the door (and window switches).
Stereo is solid - I opted for the dealer to install an aftermarket ipod adaptor in the glove box - works well enough but I can't contol it fully from the dash unit.
Had the windows tinted at the dealer - reasonably good job (had checked Vortex on pointers before) - apparently is was difficult but it looks great.
I've had the car 7 months and it still gets a lot of attention (not to many on the road still - the exclusivity is nice). I paid full sicker and I have not regrets.
The DSG is great - most of my driving is urban (downtown toronto). I find that it can get 'snappy' sometimes but for the most part its great. The padel controls come in really handy.
I dislike the stadard rubber. The car has lots of power and I find the wheels break loose very easily. Come spring, stickier tires will be put on the car to improve launch control and cornering.
Coming from my 20th Anniversary GTI - the ride is much more compliant. Not nearly as harsh and more bearable for day to day driving.
No issues with the roof mech. The bumber sensors are great.
The cornsilk leather colour is difficult to keep clean. 
I have not had to take it to the dealer once for any service related issues (a first for me with a VW in the first 10k).
I live in a condo with underground parking so the car 'thaws' at night. I have had 2 incidents where there has been ice rain and when I tried to unlock the car, the windows did not 'nudge' town to permit access. I managed to get the door open, but upon closing, the window rested against the roof strut. No biggy but I had a moment of concern.
There is an area in the boot that has warnings to not put items in that location. I found out the hard way when I left my Gucci sun glasses there. Note: Roof crushes Gucci.
I'd recommend the Eos to anyone. I looked at the 3 and the C70 and the A4. Money for fun + wow factor of the Eos = satisfaction.
nic


----------



## sixonthefloor (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (sixonthefloor)*

I will also add that my dealer service is impeciple - VW Villa located on Steeles Avenue in North Toronto @ Yonge (ask for Tracy!). 
Having futher reviewed the coments from other Eos owners, I've recieved a great example.
A few other notes: memory seats would be nice to have; people comment on the cool tail lights; the 2.0 is a huge improvement over the 1.8T.


----------



## sixonthefloor (Dec 13, 2007)

The single tap turn signals - brilliant.
My Eos single 'ups' all windows. All down, all up. single up, single down - alll one touch.
The panaroma sunroof is loud - I have the wind deflector & I still find it sometimes too noisey to use. However, I love the sun and make due *wink*


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (flheat)*

The Eos marks my 2nd vw after getting my wife's 06 jetta. The Eos has only seen the dealer twice. Once because I thought the pass window was not high enough bit was only wind noise. The other was a rattle in the dash. Was the radio trim and the shifter a wire under that. But. Otherwise my six months has been problem free. 
And mine is 07 2.0 sport with navi dynaudio iPod spoiler samarkland wheels and is blk.
This is is the second of many more vws that I will be buying.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (BarrettF77)*

I've owned my 2.0T Sport for over eight months and driven it about 12,000 miles. I traded my 350Z for it, which I still sort of miss but for different reasons. I had been wanting a convertible for some time, but never liked how soft tops looked. When I saw the Mercedes and Lexus with hard top convertibles. I immediately started shopping for used ones as they became available. I really started liking the SC430, but even in used condition was typically about $45-50K. I was looking to give myself a retirement present from the military, and was prepared to plunk down a good amount of money, but didn't want to pay that much for something used.
Once I found the Eos, everything about it appealed to me. I have four real seats, even if it is a little tight in the back it is truly usable. The only modifications I've made have been to de-badge it and to reprogram the ECU to Stage I.
So far, it drives like new. I was okay with the peppiness of the engine to begin with, but the APR Stage I program really makes your car seem like you have a much larger engine in it. I think the thing that still blows my mind is the relative overall quality and value of the car. I believe it is superior to the Volvo C70 and comparable to the Audi A4. The car is very solid and rides nicely. You can see where VW/Audi share componentry such as the MFD, engines, suspension but also see other visual styling cues such as the ventilation design and center console area. Although the A4 and Eos are not identical, there are only slight derivations from how the A4 looks.
The sport seats are firm and comfortable, but sometimes my backside can get tired if I drive for more than four hours straight. I've considered a small, thin pillow to place under me in those cases. However, I do not find myself getting tired when I drive, and I feel like I am part of the car now when behind the wheel.
I like how the shift box as well has how light the clutch is. The gearing is overlapped well, although sometimes I feel myself shifting early from 1st to keep myself from overrevving.
I've only ever had one leaking problem and that was during a very heavy rain that only happens once in a few years. I found that I missed a portion of the seal when I applied krytox to my top and it caused the portion between the a-pillar and top to leak on the driver's side. I haven't had a problem since I corrected it. My only real complaint about it is that I wish the dealer had prepped the car better particularly with krytox before I bought it. But I realized too that they probably weren't familiar with the Eos at the time either. Other than that I don't even think about it when it rains outside, and have never had any cause for concern. The top can squeak and rattle at times, but not usually. I mainly only notice it when I cause the body of the car to twist slightly, like when I go over a road bump at an angle or hit a pothole at speed. Other than the the cabin is very quiet for a convertible and quieter than my 350Z was.
Some of the minor things I wish were different are: 
I wish the fog lights could be on as a part of the automatic headlights. If I want the fog lights on, I have to turn to the right and then have to turn off the lights when I get out of the car. I had a Chrysler with automatic headlights and it knew to turn on the fog lights along with the headlights at night just by setting and forgetting a button.
Sport seats slightly more padded. I don't want to go as far as to say I would have preferred the lux seats, because Ilike the support of the sport seats, just wish I had more ass padding there.
I wish the car were a little lower. Sometimes it looks like it's AWD when it's not. And I do wish they did offer an AWD version, I would have bought it along with the 3.2L engine. I plan to get some H&R Sport springs and sways bars to correct the problem and make the car look more normal (not crazy low). I have seen Eoses lowered and they optically look more sleek and longer for some reason.
The sunroof could open slightly more and I wish there were no need for the wind blocker up front. I understand they are engineering design issues. It is extremely nice especially this time of year to still get a slightly open road feel when you can't place the top all the way down. The panoramic sunroof is wonderful in that way, open or closed. So my complaint is a minor one.
There is no way to channel windshield washer fluid or rain over the top. What I mean is that if I have the windows down and need to clean my windshield, water will come around into the cabin from the side. Placing a channel along the left side of the windshield could redirect the water over the top of the car vice along the side where it can get in if the window is down.
I wish I could lower the top with the remote. I don't want to buy a control module for this feature especially because of all the hit or miss problems people have with the companies selling them.
These are all minor issues I have with the car. They do not really detract from the ownership in my opinion. I really do love the car. It has a wonderful sporty feeling although not overly sporty, and I can drive it fairly hard if I want to. It gets great gas mileage if you're careful, and has plenty of power if you want to hit it, knowing mileage will suffer greatly if you do (this is expected of course). I feel the engine is probably one of the best ones out there technologically and probably even reliability wise. I'd like to see a twincharger version of the 2.0T, like the 1.4 liter offered in Europe. I also like that upgrade parts are relatively cheaper compared to 350Z accessories. I have noticed Eoses in my area, but they are few and far between. I know when people look at my car they have no idea what it is especially since I debadged it. I still get asked what it is, and when I tell them it's a convertible their jaws usually drop because they think it is just a nice looking coupe. I'm still amazed by the fit and finish. I figured by now the dash or parts of it would rattle or there would be some squeaks, but nothing has appeared yet. The meterials and design are very upscale and nice. Everyone who rides in my car always compliment how nicely appointed it is, and even a few have been got off guard that it could even be a VW.
So overall I have no regrets on buying the car. Right now I just want to do a few little things like get a bigger intercooler, lower the car, and go to Stage III when I can. These are just some fun things I want to do, and do not want the car to look flashy other than perhaps some Audi A8 wheels that would be wider than the ones I have now.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_ I'd like to see a twincharger version of the 2.0T, like the 1.4 liter offered in Europe. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I was of the understanding the 2.0T was twin charged (supercharger / turbo charger) which is why it pulls so well right from the bottom through through to the upper RPM's. Also why the turbo lag is not as noticible as on some turbo cars.
I don't have time to look it up right, on the way out for a family do, so if someone in the know could confirm for certain.....
Kevin
PS. great post Kemal, very well written http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by just4fun at 8:51 AM 12-16-2007_


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (just4fun)*

Maybe I'm wrong, I thought the 2.0T was just turbocharged and that the 1.4 was new although the technology has been in race cars for quite some time. I had been wondering if it was possible to even add a supercharger to the car vice a larger turbo or both maybe ;-)
I thought it was the FSI technology that caused the power band to be broader for the turbo, and provide more precise fuel delivery. I think FSI is what caused it to be engine of the year last year or the year before.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (kpiskin)*

Only 1 Turbo on the 2.0. That's enough for me.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Owners opinion/review about the Eos after long term ownership (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_Maybe I'm wrong, I thought the 2.0T was just turbocharged

Yes, that's right. Just a very good turbo.
VW is starting to muddy the waters a bit themselves, probably because the 1.4TSI (supercharger + turbo) is getting such good press they see it as a marketing opportunity. They have a 1.6TSI that uses just a turbo, albeit a more advanced one, similar to what BMW put in the new MINI. I've also heard of a less powerful 1.4TSI that also has only a turbo.
I've always thought a 1.6 TSI engine with both the supercharger and turbo would be interesting, since it should provide comparable power to the 2.0T with much better fuel economy. Once the diesel engines get here, though, that may be a better way to go.

_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_I thought it was the FSI technology that caused the power band to be broader for the turbo, and provide more precise fuel delivery.

Yes, I think that's right. Supposedly FSI allows them to increase power and fuel economy at the same time. In Europe they even support a lean burn mode that provides greatly increased fuel economy at cruising speeds, but I understand our fuel isn't clean enough for that.


----------

